# Canal Fishing in FL



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

We are traveling to central FL (cocoa beach) on vacation in September, and I've heard/seen videos of people catching all sorts of CA/SA cichlids in the canals, etc. of southern Florida. Anyone ever attempted this?

Any luck in the central Atlantic coast area?


----------



## hauntingurcoma (Dec 19, 2011)

when i lived in Merritt Island which is only 2-3 mins from Cocoa Beach i caught a mayan in a drainage ditch behind the mall.Alot of the canals in cocoa beach are slightly brackish.Just a few mins south of cocoa beach river monsters did an episode on the bull sharks that breed in the indian river,which you will drive over going to cocoa beach.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

Cool info. I've seen a ton of videos of people pulling everything from Red Devils to Jaguars out of the water down there (more in the Miami area though). It would be awfully neat to catch a few big cichlids on our trip.

I guess there are no specific spots where we might see some of this action? Even if it is a bit of a drive, it could be an adventure :lol:

PS... Thanks for the tidbit about the bull sharks. Great info before we go for a swim :fish:


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Cocoa beach is just a little bit too far north to get many tropical fish species. It gets just a little bit colder there in winter than in South Florida which keeps them at bay. You will see Tilapia in the canals especially with a flashlight at night but that's about it.

However there are a lot of fish farms just about an hour south on I95 in Indian river county. You can find escapees in the canals around there.

Take 95 South and exit at Fellsmere. Turn Right and take Fellsmere road to Pine St and turn right. Turn left on 99th street and then right again onto Babcock St. SE. You should be heading north on Babcock Street. There is a cichlid farm right there on the corner (don't plan on stopping they won't let you in and they don't like strangers). If you follow this road it will cross over the Sebastian river canal. There is a dirt access road on the southwest side of the canal and a parking area next to a boat ramp. Park there and you can try your luck with a cast net or fishing rod at catching some fish.

You may have better luck in the drainage canal which is actually on the south side of the access road. It is more heavily vegetated so better chance of finding fish. Watch out for snakes, alligators, and spiders though! Also don't forget that you will need a Florida Fishing license.

When you are done there, take Babcock St. north. There are drainage ditches on the side of the road you can look for livebearers in on either side if you want. When you get to Malabar road turn left and it will take you back to I95.

Andy


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Narwhal72 said:


> However there are a lot of fish farms just about an hour south on I95 in Indian river county. You can find escapees in the canals around there.
> 
> Take 95 South and exit at Fellsmere. Turn Right and take Fellsmere road to Pine St and turn right. Turn left on 99th street and then right again onto Babcock St. SE. You should be heading north on Babcock Street. There is a cichlid farm right there on the corner (don't plan on stopping they won't let you in and they don't like strangers).
> Andy


This seems like a horror film in the making....


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

LOL. No, I did some interning at that farm back in my college days. But they don't sell to the public. Many smaller farms sell to larger distributors (like Segrest, 5D, Ekkwell, etc...) and strangers are all too often thieves or poachers so it's best not to be poking around where you aren't wanted.

If you google map Fellsmere you can see the two farms around the town on satellite. The larger one is to the southeast of town.

Andy


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

Awesome information Andy! Thanks for the tips 

I have already been scoping out the licensing situation, etc. From the sounds of it, we have a few good spots to hit =D>

I'm going to get the old cast net out and try to remember how to throw that thing.

You aren't aware of any reputable places that do sell to the public down that way are you? PM me maybe?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Some of the south florida places like Rick Biro's farm in Homestead do sell to the public and offer prearranged tours by appointment. But it's been almost 20 years since I was last working down there so I don't know anyone in Indian River county that does.

Andy


----------

